# Waterproofing



## grimjob (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey all it's another waterproofing question, I'm getting a couple of boyds and am about to convert a corner cabinet into an enclosure and cause ill have soil and live plants like this enclosure




I will need to water proof the bottom for the drainage just wonder what would be the best? this is my first time at waterproofing so something easy to get would be great, this is the cabinet now



any help will be great thank you

Nate


----------



## grimjob (Sep 17, 2013)

Any help anyone??


----------



## Lawra (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd say paint in pond sealer.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Try glass coat.


----------



## grimjob (Sep 17, 2013)

So can I get this stuff from bunnings? What's glass coat??


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

Home of Glass Coat


----------



## grimjob (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks like it's good but I need to put it up the side of the enclosure how will I do that?

I guess I could just do the sides separate at a time


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 17, 2013)

One side at a time and turn the side that you are doing horizontal. My mate has had it in his GTP enclosure for a while now and it is great.


----------

